# Soft nock tying



## ltprod (Apr 8, 2007)

What r youll using to tie a soft nock with before tying ur d-loop on?
T-bone from bone collector recommends 130 lb dacron.
Does anybody use anything else and what?
Pics or info
Thanks in advanced!!!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

bcy has nock tying material, works good!


----------



## ltprod (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0Ij5aW8l6o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is what im talking about


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just because Travis is making all those utube videos really doesn't mean a thing. It's information his way. Ain't sayin' it's bad, just his way.
People have used just about everything - dental floss, button & carpet thread, 3D, 2S, .015" and up to .025" serving. They all work.


----------



## bowhuntinsooner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had good luck with Brownell .026 crown center serving.


----------



## ltprod (Apr 8, 2007)

Sonny thomas-
Im just worried by doing it the way t-bone does it with the nocking peep thread i have the dloop will slide over it bc its little or am i dead wrong?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Don't worry about it , if your d loop is tied correctly it won't slip over it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

A tied string nock has to do one thing, ensure the nocking point. Like Spotshooter noted, a properly tied d-loop won't slip. One trick; Wax the dickens out of the loop. Waxed, the knots can be drawn super tight.

Here's another thing about d-loops. One should experiement - find what works for you. The goal should be for accuracy. There are several styles and I can find no down side, only personal perference. I've seen just plain ole d-loops, no tied string nocks, and they work. Again, the trick is getting the knots tight.


----------

